# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Cilat jane perceptimet tuaja kur lexoni kete poezi?

## Windmelody

Poezia eshte shkruar nga nje autor  spanjoll ,ndoshta jo shume i njohur  Lope de Vega.(1562-1635)
 Sonete
Ti u leshove ,o varka ime e thyer
Me aq xhelozi dhe miqesi te genjeshtert
Ti qe drejton shpresen time te shqetesuar
Duke perdorur per rrema nje shpate dhe nje pene

NJera pa teh,tjetra pa maje
Megjithate ti ruan nje shpirt krenar
Duke rreshqitur me dhembje ne portet e huaja
Ndersa ne shpresen ti qendron e thyer

Ne keto zhgenjime une jam ende ylli yt
Nese njeriu qe dyshonte arsyen ka humbur
Ky nuk eshte as armik i poshter ,por as i sigurt mik

Meqe ti ke kaluar vitet me te embel 
qe ato te vijne ne rrugen me te shkurter
Ti nuk shpreson portin por as oqeani s'te tremb.

Pres komentet tuaja

'''''''''' Pershendetje'''''''''


P.S : postimi i temes ne kete nen forum e ka nje qellim

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mire se erdhe :D//....

----------


## LuleDielli

Varet si ishte shkruar ne Spanjisht. E ke? :P Do me pelqente ta lexoja, nese se ke problem. :D

----------


## west-boy

lindi 1882 ne qytez ibrik tepe jo larg nga adrianopoli  turqi dhe vdiq 1965 ne  fort lauderdale te florides fan s. noli eshte poet perkthyes historian muzikkolog publicist burr shteti orator prift a atdhetar i madh i shekullit xx. veprat israelite dhe filistin 1907 boston  historia e skenderbeut 1921 boston hall e breng 1943 tiran bethoveni dhe revolucioni freng 1947 boston gjergj kastrioti  skanderbeg 1947 boston albumi 1948 boston  autobiografi 1960 boston. fan noli eshte i njohur  edhe si perkthyes perkatesisht  shqiperues i veprave te shekspirit khajamit ibzenit  etj.

----------

